# Led que prende al detectar frecuencia



## opelk180 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola:

Queria hacerles una consulta. 

Quiero hacer algun circuito sencillo que le meta una señal y que encienda un led al detectar una frecuencia dada fija, por ejemplo 500 hz.

Que tipo de circuito es? Cual es el nombre correcto? Un detector de frecuencia?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Existen instrumentos que te indican la frecuencia de una señal de entrada y se llaman frecuencimentros... 

Existe un circuito integrado que se enciende cuando detecta una senal cuya frecuencia se quiere... es el tone decoder (LM567). Dentro de esta familia hay otros que detectan 16 tonos o frecuencias especificas y son los DTMF tone decoder...

Salu2.


----------



## asto (Sep 15, 2009)

podrias utilizar un PLL. Estos circuitos se enganchan cada vez que una senhal de control esta sincronizada a la misma frecuencia que la senhal de entrada o de comparacion. No recuerdo los comerciales pero revisa lo de PLL(phase locked loop).


----------



## MANUEL POLO (Sep 16, 2009)

Exactamente entre al foro con el fin hacer la misma pregunta, como me estoy iniciando no se como solicitarle me envien un diagrama de circuito con el integrado lm 567 para l lograr encernder un led cuando detecte una frecuencia baja del orxden de los 500a mil hertz.

Gracias por la colaboracion.

Manuel Polo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2009)

para que semejante escándalo de PLL o integrados que hay que configurar con elementos pasivos.

todo eso es caro y complicado.

hacete un filtro pasivo pasa banda a 500Hz y listo, con la señal obtenida controlas un transistor en corte y saturación y listo, de ahi al led.

es muy simple...2 resistores, 2 capacitores, 1 transistor.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/M/5/6/LM567.shtml

está la hoja de datos del LM567.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Manuel Polo: en el datasheet que te recomienda elaficionado encontraras algunos circuitos ejemplo. Si no los trae busca otros datasheet del mismo circuito o busca en google decodificador de tono usando LM567. Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2009)

yo no termino de entender el tipo de señal que quiere medir: senoide, cuadrada, 

de donde proviene: audio, infrarojo, etc

si es audio se hace con filtro, si es infrarojo con el LM.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que se trata de la exactitud del detector de frecuencia, por ejemplo en un afinador de guitarra, la frecuencia debe estar dentro de un margen muy pequeño.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## opelk180 (Sep 24, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que se trata de la exactitud del detector de frecuencia, por ejemplo en un afinador de guitarra, la frecuencia debe estar dentro de un margen muy pequeño.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




Dio en la tecla el amigo. Lo que quiero hacer es exactamente eso. Un led que prenda EXACTAMENTE a una frecuencia dada.... lo que no se es como hacerlo.... aun.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 24, 2009)

aff, necesitas:
1) la fuente del sonido (guitarra)
2) el detector de sonido (microfono)
3) circuito comparador (circuito que debes buscar y esforzarte en hacer)
4) peak led o led detector de picos, que encienda cuando ambas frecuencias sean muy similares.

todo lo puedes hacer con operacionales y un PLL.


----------



## opelk180 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bien, ya tengo la mitad, entonces. La guitarra es electrica y la conecto a un pre y un LM. Ahora tengo que buscar un comparador y un detector de picos?


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 2, 2009)

opelk180: me "suena" que estas tratando de construir un instrumento para afinar la guitarra a distintas frecuencias ???. Salu2.


----------



## opelk180 (Sep 17, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> opelk180: me "suena" que estas tratando de construir un instrumento para afinar la guitarra a distintas frecuencias ???. Salu2.



No a distintas frecuencias, sino a *UNA* frecuencia en particular, es decir, la quinta cuerda al aire (un LA) de una guitarra, se considera afinada cuando da una frecuencia de 110 Hz. 

Que quiero hacer? Muy simple. Tengo armado ya un Ruby de 1 W y quiero intercalar un led accionado por nuestro circuito en debate (simple en lo posible), para que se encienda al detectar una frecuencia de 110 Hz. 

De esta manera, en el mismo ampli de practica, tengo incorporado una referencia de la quinta cuerda afinada. Más especificamente, toco la quinta al aire y se prende el led si esta afinada.

Porque seria deseable que sea simple el circuito? Porque no es razonable que sea mucho más grande que el propio Ruby, preferible usar directamente un afinador.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2010)

Haz un filtro pasabanda con un par de monoestables redisparables


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yo haria lo que dijo elaficionado o scooter, un filtro pasa-banda angosto seguido de un detector. 

Fijate este circuito:



Usando un Lm358, aprovechamos y hacemos 2 filtros en cascada para aumentar la selectividad.

Su transferencia (mata todo salvo los 110Hz):



La salida si la entrada fuera una senoidal de 110Hz y de 4 Vp:



Esa señal fea que sale (capacitor relativamente bajo para no hacer lenta la rta) es suficiente para polarizar un transistor y encender un led.

Al circuito tendras que modificarle la ganancia para que trabaje a la señal adecuada de entrada de tu instrumento, podrias usar otros filtro para trabajar con fuente simple en el cual el operacional trabaja como no inversor, probar el circuito en la practica, en los simuladores todo funciona   .

Ahi te dejo el circuito en proteus con el led para que pruebes como funcionaria el circuito ante una señal de 110Hz.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2010)

Si son señales digitales yo haría el filtro digital.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 18, 2010)

Si la señal es digital, yo optaria por un contador con una cierta base de tiempo, es decir algo que se asemeje a un frecuenciometro. 

Si la señal fuera una senoidal tambien se podria hacer lo que dije antes usando un Schmitt, pero como me imagino que la señal viene de una guitarra, la señal puede llegar a ser muy variable en amplitud y en tiempo, con lo cual se puede complicar con los niveles de deteccion y con los pulsos a contar.


----------



## opelk180 (Sep 18, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo haria lo que dijo elaficionado o scooter, un filtro pasa-banda angosto seguido de un detector.
> 
> Fijate este circuito:
> 
> ...



Gracias, ni bien tenga un tiempito, lo "protoboardeo" y les cuento.

Saludos.


----------



## snakewather (Sep 19, 2010)

opelk180 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Queria hacerles una consulta.
> 
> ...




 Hola el integrado que necesitas se le llama convertidor voltaje - frecuencia y hay diferentes integrados en el mercado algunos son los siguientes:

LM331
AD650
VFC32
XR4151

En especial he trabajado con el LM331 y dejame decirte que ademas del precio accesible que tiene la linealidad que presenta es exelente, el Proyecto que quieres hacer ya lo hice y utilice este circuito con un pic 16F2550 para reconocer el voltaje (ADC) que entregaba el LM331 en una cierta fecuencia y asi activar cargas con el pic y muestrear señales al PC.

AD650 tambine te sirve te menciono que LM331 lo utilice en un rango de 800Hz a 9.2KHz 



opelk180 dijo:


> Bien, ya tengo la mitad, entonces. La guitarra es electrica y la conecto a un pre y un LM. Ahora tengo que buscar un comparador y un detector de picos?





Hola al principio lei el primer mensaje que pusiste y te conteste, despues empezaron a salir las guitarras y mariachis y dije que no era un led? , bueno de todos modos pienso que lo que quieres hacer aplica como te dije hay tu decides.

chao como dicen los argentinos jejejejej!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2010)

siempre crei que LA tenia una frecuencia de 440Hz...pero no debo saber mucho ya que hace 15 años que estudio música.

más allá de eso, y considerando el proyecto en sí mismo...supongo que por $80 argentinos (15 a 20 dólares) te comprás un muy buen afinador cromático Korg, para afinar violas, bajos, y hasta viene uno de esos que trae unos 250 acordes (dibujo en la pantalla) para aprender a tocar.

yo creo que no vale la pena matarse con este tipo de circuitos.

saludos.


----------



## Cheere (May 17, 2011)

Disculpen mmm ando tratando de de construir un afinador para guitarra acústica pero me surgio una duda antes de comenzar a construirlo:

Si uso paso-bandas para cada frecuencia de cada cuerda, ¿no afecta la amplitud? tengo entendido que al aumentar esta se ve alterado el ancho de banda, ya que no es lo mismo un filtro pasa-bandas con baja amplitud a uno con alta amplitud.

Porfas si pueden aclarenme esa duda.


----------

